# Be Quiet Pure L8 530W Explodiert beim Start



## PcGamer512 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

mir ist eben das oben genannten Netzteil 2sekunden nach dem start einfach explodiert, es gab einen sehr lauten knall und dann stieg sofort Rauch auf und es stank bestialisch.

Ich habe daraufhin sofort den Stecker aus der Steckdose rausgerissen und erstmal gewartet.
30Minunten später habe ich dann das Netzteil ausgebaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte ebenfalls bestialisch stinken.


Ich vermute nun, dass der Rest ebenfalls Mülltonnenreif ist, was kann ich da jetzt machen, habe die ganze Hardware für einen Pc inkl dieser sachen bei Mindfactory gekauft mitte Juni 2013 somit ist Garantie noch vorhanden.

Kann ich dann jetzt alles zurückschicken und bekomme ich diese dann ausgetauscht, denn ich habe echt Angst und Sorgen das evtl etwas, was nicht stinkt auch kaputtgegangen ist und später wenn ich ein neues Netzteil habe noch feuer fängt und das Haus abbrennt.


Viele Grüße


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Februar 2015)

DU bekommst in dem Fall nur das Netzteil von Mindfactory ersetzt meines Wissens nach. Wegen der Restlichen Komponenten musst du dich wohl oder übel mit Bequiet auseinandersetzen und Schadenersatz fordern.

Bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube so verhält es sich.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2015)

Hört sich an, als wenn die Primärseite des Netzteils im Eimer gegangen ist.
Deswegen muss aber nicht gleich alles kaputt sein.
Du hast Garantie auf das Netzteil.
Pack es in den Karton und hol dir ein RMA Ticket beim dem Händler, wo du es gekauft hast.
Der tauscht es aus und du bekommst ein neues. Das baust du ein und testest, ob es wieder läuft.


----------



## XeT (24. Februar 2015)

3. Abwicklung


3.1 Garantieansprüche werden nur berücksichtigt, wenn mit dem Gerät eine Kopie der Originalrechnung oder der Kaufquittung zusammen mit einer Fehlerbeschreibung vorgelegt wird. Der Kaufbeleg muss Kaufdatum, Modellbezeichnung, vollständige Firmendaten des Händlers inkl. Steuernummer oder Ust.ID ausweisen. Die enthaltenen Informationen müssen vollständig und gut leserlich sein.

3.2 Die Garantieabwicklung für Endverbraucher erfolgt NICHT über den Fachhändler, sondern direkt über den Kundenservice von Listan unter folgenden Anschriften:

Deutschland (Headquarter) 
Listan GmbH & Co. KG 
 Biedenkamp 3A
 D-21509 Glinde 
Hotline: 0800 - 0 736 736 
 Fax: 040 / 736 76 86 69

Du hast 3 Jahre Garantie auf dieses Netzteil. Aber sollte bei einem kaputten Netzteil nicht auch deine Normale Sicherung greifen?


----------



## RobinsonC (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
eine ähnliche Situation hatte ich vor etwa 2 Jahren. Das Teil hat eine ca. 50cm lange Stichflamme von sich gegeben und natürlich haben alle Teile bestialisch gerochen. Das Zimmer war dunkel und das Gehäuse zufällig offen. War ein klasse Feuerwerk  Aber zu allem Unglück bzgl. des Netzteils war es glücklicherweise NUR das Netzteil was in die Binsen ging. Ich habe heute ein Netzteil, welches ich absichtlich mit ca. 20% überdimenioniert habe. Es läuft noch gut (und hoffe es tut es weiterhin).
Passt die Leistung des NT denn zu den verbauten Verbrauchern wie Grafikkarte und CPU (nur um mal die Hauptverbraucher zu nennen)? Irgendwo hier im Forum gibt es einen Beitrag über Netzteile. Vielleicht hilft es Dir die richtige Dimension für ein neues auszumachen (falls es für Dich ermöglicht wird, statt Tausch gegen Aufpreis ein besseres). 

lGr. R.


----------



## azzih (24. Februar 2015)

Würd alles direkt bei BeQuiet über Telefon klären, die müssen dir alles ersetzen. Wenn du Pech hast ist die gesamte Hardware hin.


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. Februar 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Würd alles direkt bei BeQuiet über Telefon klären, die müssen dir alles ersetzen. Wenn du Pech hast ist die gesamte Hardware hin.



Das will ich hoffen immerhin ist es ein Schaden inkl des Netzteils von über 600€ Wenn alles kaputt ist.
Ich will sehr ungern die Hardware mit einem anderen Netzteil testen, da ich vermute,  dass mehr kaputt gegangen seien wird.
Bei der Grafikkarte und dem Mainboard kann ich mit 90% Sicherheit sagen das dies kaputt ist, die teile stinken in den Öffnungen enorm Arbeitsspeicher garantiert auch Prozessor ka.

Notfalls lass ich einen Doktor drüberschauen und schicke dann be quietscht die Rechnung schließlich ist das ein defekt deren Netzteils.
Wenn die Dinge defekt sind werde ich mir das Geld aufjedenfall erstatten lassen.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2015)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das das ganze haarig wird.
Aufjedenfall mal testen ob der Rest funktioniert wenn du irgendwie die Möglichkeit dazu hast, ein bisschen Würze hat noch nie geschadet.


----------



## Technetium (24. Februar 2015)

Geschehen solche Vorfälle häufiger mit dem Be Quiet L8 Netzteil? Ansonsten würde ich mein Be Quiet L8 durch das E10 austauschen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. Februar 2015)

Technetium schrieb:


> Geschehen solche Vorfälle häufiger mit dem Be Quiet L8 Netzteil? Ansonsten würde ich mein Be Quiet L8 durch das E10 austauschen.



Ja austauschen wollte ich sowieso anfragen ob das geht.
Mir ist da echt das Herz in die hose gegerutscht vorallem war das extrem am schmoren aber das beste ich, der PC ist einfach weitergelaufen habe ihn dann halt direkt gekappt.
Morgen rufe ich erstmal bei Mindfactory an und frag was ich nun genau machen soll.
Hat be quiet einen deutschen Support?


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2015)

...warte, du konntest noch weiter arbeiten/spielen/sonstwas am PC oder meinst du nur die Lüfter usw liefen weiter, also sie hatten noch Strom ?


----------



## Technetium (24. Februar 2015)

Schau dir mal diesen Link an. Bei Punkt 3(Abwicklung) steht die Telefonnummer des Supports.
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> ...warte, du konntest noch weiter arbeiten/spielen/sonstwas am PC oder meinst du nur die Lüfter usw liefen weiter, also sie hatten noch Strom ?



Das weiß ich halt nicht da nichts angeschlossen war.
Ich hatte einen thread aufgemacht gestern bei Praxixproblrme weil das Netzteil nicht ging.
Dann habe ich eben 1 RAM Riegel rausgeworfen um zu gucken ob es daran liegt.
Also Stecker rein Schalter am Netzteil auf on und gestartet was auch direkt ging.
Ich dachte cool bis 2 Sekunden später das Ding in die Luft ging hat sich angehört wie ein China böller der extremen Sorte.
Ich sah nur aus den Augenwinkeln, da der PC offen war das er noch lief dh Lüfter der CPU und der Gehäuselüfter aber es fing sofort an zu qualmen uns stinken somit hab ich max 3 sek Später den Stecker gezogen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. Februar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> ...warte, du konntest noch weiter arbeiten/spielen/sonstwas am PC oder meinst du nur die Lüfter usw liefen weiter, also sie hatten noch Strom ?



Das weiß ich halt nicht da nichts angeschlossen war.
Ich hatte einen thread aufgemacht gestern bei Praxixproblrme weil das Netzteil nicht ging.
Dann habe ich eben 1 RAM Riegel rausgeworfen um zu gucken ob es daran liegt.
Also Stecker rein Schalter am Netzteil auf on und gestartet was auch direkt ging.
Ich dachte cool bis 2 Sekunden später das Ding in die Luft ging hat sich angehört wie ein China böller der extremen Sorte.
Ich sah nur aus den Augenwinkeln, da der PC offen war das er noch lief dh Lüfter der CPU und der Gehäuselüfter aber es fing sofort an zu qualmen uns stinken somit hab ich max 3 sek Später den Stecker gezogen.

Nur hab ich momentan sehr den Gedanken das mehr Kaputt ist auch wenn der Prozessor zb nicht stinkt und nachher noch iwas feuer fängt daher würde ich alles am liebsten einschicken und testen lassen.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (24. Februar 2015)

Technetium schrieb:


> Geschehen solche Vorfälle häufiger mit dem Be Quiet L8 Netzteil? Ansonsten würde ich mein Be Quiet L8 durch das E10 austauschen.



Eigentlich nicht, aber das L8 ist halt schon ein bisschen älter. Wenn du aufrüstest, solltest du dir aber ein neues Netzteil zulegen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. Februar 2015)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, aber das L8 ist halt schon ein bisschen älter. Wenn du aufrüstest, solltest du dir aber ein neues Netzteil zulegen.



Es ist älter ja aber das ist normal kein Grund einfach hochzugehen vorallem da es von einem markenhersteler ist sowie wirklich nicht alt bzw verstaubt oder überfordert war.
Klar passieren kann sonstwas immer aber ******* wenn das Ding die andere Hardware mit in den Tod reißt.

Editiert: sorry für die eigenartige Rechtschreibung und doppelbeiträge, mein Handy macht.mich noch ferti.


----------



## Apokh (25. Februar 2015)

Erstmal solltest Du mal mit einem anderen Netzteil prüfen, ob die anderen Komponenten noch in intakt sind. Falls ja, wird für diese mit Sicherheit kein Schadenersatz geleistet, was ich in Ordnung finde.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Februar 2015)

Apokh schrieb:


> Erstmal solltest Du mal mit einem anderen Netzteil prüfen, ob die anderen Komponenten noch in intakt sind. Falls ja, wird für diese mit Sicherheit kein Schadenersatz geleistet, was ich in Ordnung finde.



Ja das mache ichnsowieso vorher.
Grafikkarte ist aufjedenfall hinüber sowieso der RAM


----------



## keinnick (25. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ja das mache ichnsowieso vorher.
> Grafikkarte ist aufjedenfall hinüber sowieso der RAM



Woher weißt Du das denn? Der Gestank kann genau so gut vom Elko des Netzteils kommen. Wenn Du den Gestank sogar außerhalb vom Gehäuse wahrgenommen hast, kannst Du Dir denken wie sich das ganze im inneren vom Gehäuse verteilt haben muss.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Februar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das denn? Der Gestank kann genau so gut vom Elko des Netzteils kommen. Wenn Du den Gestank sogar außerhalb vom Gehäuse wahrgenommen hast, kannst Du Dir denken wie sich das ganze im inneren vom Gehäuse verteilt haben muss.



Sie ist aber direkt ausgegangen und die anderen Dinge stinken nicht.
Trotzdem werde ich es prüfen.

Wahrgenommen habe ich es weil das Gehäuse direkt vor mir lag offenn


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Februar 2015)

Technetium schrieb:


> Geschehen solche Vorfälle häufiger mit dem Be Quiet L8 Netzteil? Ansonsten würde ich mein Be Quiet L8 durch das E10 austauschen.




Das kann dir mit jedem Netzteil passieren.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Februar 2015)

Kann denn etwas passieren wenn ich die Sachen teste und diese einen defekt haben zb die Grafikkarte?


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Februar 2015)

HalloPcGamer512,

erst einmal sorry, dass dein Netzteil sich mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet hat.

Das Netzteil ist mit umfangreichen Schutzschaltungen ausgestattet, daher ist es nahezu unwahrscheinlich, dass deine anderen Komponenten, bei richtiger Handhabung, zerstört wurden.

Du kannst den Mangel direkt mit deinem Vertragspartner über die Gewährleistung abwickeln, oder du wickelst es über uns ab. 
Die Hinweise zur Abwicklung hat man dir hier ja schon mitgeteilt.

Im Fall, dass es zu einer Beschädigung der Komponenten gekommen ist, kannst du vom Produkthaftungsgesetz Gebrauch machen.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, sofern du alles richtig angeschlossen hast, wird der Rechner mit einem Austausch-Gerät wieder einwandfrei laufen.

Du kannst aber auch unseren deutschsprachigen Service kontaktieren. 

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast melde dich bitte noch einmal.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Februar 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> HalloPcGamer512,
> 
> erst einmal sorry, dass dein Netzteil sich mit einem lauten Knall verabschiedet hat.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich werde jetzt gleich bei dem Vertragspartner anrufen und das klären.
Das Netzteil ist aufjedenfall hinüber hat ziemlich gequalmt und stinkt halt bestialisch allerdings ebenso die Grafikkarte dort kam auch Qualm her und wenn man näher dran geht riecht diese genau so schlimm.

Bei dem Mainboard und dem Kühler konnte ich gestern einen Geruch nicht feststellen, allerdings auch nicht ausschließen.

Bei weiteren Fragen melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

Lass dir ein neues Netzteil zuschicken und dann testest du es.
Möglich ist natürlich dass der Defekt von der Grafikkarte ausgelöst wurde und dann das Netzteil mit weggerissen hat.
Ausschließen kann man das nicht.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lass dir ein neues Netzteil zuschicken und dann testest du es.
> Möglich ist natürlich dass der Defekt von der Grafikkarte ausgelöst wurde und dann das Netzteil mit weggerissen hat.
> Ausschließen kann man das nicht.



Ja, ich will das klären aber es ist durchgehend besetzt.
Ich werde vorschlagen die komplette Hardware ( Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Mainboard, Netzteil, Arbeitsspeicher, CPU Kühler) zurückzuschicken, damit diese ausgiebig getestet werden kann ich habe schließlich noch Garantie darauf und kann für die Explosion garnichts.
Es bringt mir nichts, wenn das Mainboard, was ich leider sehr vermute auch kaputt gegangen ist, man es aber nicht sofort merkt und nachher wenn der Pc angeschaltet ist und man nicht da ist ein Feuer ausbricht wegen einem Defekt.
Dann bin ich wenigstens auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo PcGamer512,

welche Nummer hast du denn angerufen. Wir haben hier keinen heute Überlauf, oder volle Leitungen, auf der Hotline, somit müsstest du immer durchkommen.
Hast du evtl. eine falsche Nummer gewählt?

Die Rufnummer lautet 08000 - 736 736 (Mo.- Fr. 09:00 Uhr - 17:30 Uhr, ausgenommen an bundeseinh. Feiertagen)

Gruß

Marco


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Februar 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo PcGamer512,
> 
> welche Nummer hast du denn angerufen. Wir haben hier keinen heute Überlauf, oder volle Leitungen, auf der Hotline, somit müsstest du immer durchkommen.
> Hast du evtl. eine falsche Nummer gewählt?
> ...



Ich habe mich wohl dann vertan, ich habe damit Mindfactory gemeint bei denen ich diese gekauft habe.
Ich schicke die Hardware zurück und lasse diese testen bzw ggf austauschen.
Wenn man einen Lichtblitz sieht und der boden mit einigen kleinen Plastiktropfen übersät ist sollte diese defekt sein.


----------

